# replacing kit...



## Petra (1 Jun 2008)

hey guys, I got a silly question....

I just got my kit a couple days ago, and I guess on the trip home, what used to be my round washing basin has now turned into this dented, egg-shaped aluminum bowl...I guess just because they are aluminum this happens very easily...but my concern is mainly this: I haven't done BMQ yet...I'm leaving for it in a few weeks. Will I get shit for the condition of the washing basin, or is it generally understood that stuff like this is bound to happen.

I haven't yet tried to see if the logistics guys that give out the kit will replace my washing basin, I'm going to find out mid-next week I guess when I go in to see if the rest of my kit is in. 

Is it really a big deal?


----------



## Shamrock (1 Jun 2008)

Those wash basins are an aluminum-titanium blend and cost around $500 each.

What the hell were you doing to damage it?  Those things are meant to serve as supplementary body armour.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jun 2008)

Petra said:
			
		

> hey guys, I got a silly question....
> 
> I just got my kit a couple days ago, and I guess on the trip home, what used to be my round washing basin has now turned into this dented, egg-shaped aluminum bowl



WTF did you do with it.....? Tie it to a rope and dragged it behind your car ?


----------



## TCBF (1 Jun 2008)

Petra said:
			
		

> hey guys, I got a silly question....
> 
> I just got my kit a couple days ago, and I guess on the trip home, what used to be my round washing basin has now turned into this dented, egg-shaped aluminum bowl...I guess just because they are aluminum this happens very easily...but my concern is mainly this: I haven't done BMQ yet...I'm leaving for it in a few weeks. Will I get crap for the condition of the washing basin, or is it generally understood that stuff like this is bound to happen.
> 
> ...



- Will it still hold water when you shave?  No, it is not a big deal.  Many wash basins ago, my wash basin had several military parachute descents to it's credit.  It looked it.  But, it still held water, and I would just put it on the ground and bootfrack it until it looked like a washbasin again.  Dented, it just takes longer to clean.  I used SOS pads.

- What you SHOULD be doing is:
1. Trying on all of your kit, making sure it fits.
2. Checking all pockets/buttons/zippers/hoods, making sure they are all serviceable and complete.
3. If all is well, blot out the last three/name/initials of the last user and black felt pen in your own (but NOT on the outside of clothing or LBE) .
4. Make a list of the kit you were issued (use the terminology on the labels) and record the sizes.


----------



## TCBF (1 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> WTF did you do with it.....? Tie it to a rope and dragged it behind your car ?



- He probably got issued one of my old ones.

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2008)

Petra said:
			
		

> hey guys, I got a silly question....
> 
> I just got my kit a couple days ago, and I guess on the trip home, what used to be my round washing basin has now turned into this dented, egg-shaped aluminum bowl...I guess just because they are aluminum this happens very easily...but my concern is mainly this: I haven't done BMQ yet...I'm leaving for it in a few weeks. Will I get shit for the condition of the washing basin, or is it generally understood that stuff like this is bound to happen.
> 
> ...



WTF did you do with it??!!  ;D

Wash Basins are not accountable items, despite their costing 500 bucks each and being of aluminum/titanium blend.

Take it back into the QM and exchange it - it happens a lot.

*thinking of time we ran over one with truck ...


----------



## Old and Tired (1 Jun 2008)

Vern, you're not saying that a supply tech would willing damage kit.  Then again, when I was young and stupid I dropped the ramp of my Queen Mary on one. :-[ Down side was, it was still in my Ruck.


----------



## Franko (1 Jun 2008)

LOL...good one Old and Tired.

If it still hold water take the dents out. Ball peen hammer and a block of wood works well and won't punch through if you take your time.

I've had mine for a while and have done this procedure repeatedly in the field and it's still serviceable.

Regards


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2008)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Vern, you're not saying that a supply tech would willing damage kit.  Then again, when I was young and stupid I dropped the ramp of my Queen Mary on one. :-[ Down side was, it was still in my Ruck.



Couldn't be any worse than the time forklift went over edge of ramp .. with someone still in it.


----------



## Old and Tired (1 Jun 2008)

After mine got reduced to a frisbie, one of the uys turned it into a hood ornament on Snoopy.  I still use it, but I have to patch the hole about once every 6 months with a new layer of un tape.

Maybe we should start a separate thread on all the stupid thins we've done on the road to where we are today.


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2008)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Maybe we should start a separate thread on all the stupid thins we've done on the road to where we are today.



Uhhmmmm - VETO!!

_"I strenuosly object."_

 ;D


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jun 2008)

Alli was saying is that i had the same wash basin for 11 years.....it looked like RBD's but still.......

This guy just took it from the unit to his home and its destroyed  ?

 :


----------



## Sigger (1 Jun 2008)

Well,

I remember when I had to exchange my nice green plastic basin for that shiny metal one - talk about tactical.
I think I sneezed too close to it and it was obliterated.


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Alli was saying is that i had the same wash basin for 11 years.....it looked like RBD's but still.......
> 
> This guy just took it from the unit to his home and its destroyed  ?
> 
> :



Perhaps he too ran over it with truck?? That's how mine managed to get ruined beyond repair. 

Not on purpose of course.  

(I really _am_ interested to hear WTF he did with it to ruin it already ... )


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Perhaps he too ran over it with truck?? That's how mine managed to get ruined beyond repair.
> 
> Not on purpose of course.
> 
> (I really _am_ interested to hear WTF he did with it to ruin it already ... )



From initial issue to destroyed in less than a trip home.....without having been on a single minute of training........destroyed. Must be some sort of record.


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> From initial issue to destroyed in less than a trip home.....without having been on a single minute of training........destroyed. Must be some sort of record.



I've seen some crushed by a pallet jack before they even made it onto the shelf to be issued out to  a troop to use for training.

He's probably pulling a very close second place though.

I had a pallet jack -- I'm wondering what his story is. He may be worthy yet. 8)


----------



## geo (1 Jun 2008)

Gawd... I remember when we had to use the steel shell of our old GI style helmet for washbasins.....

Or was that the aluminium mess tins.... which would sweat lead.... which was another problem


----------



## Petra (2 Jun 2008)

Well, after tracing what I was doing that day, I came to the conclusion that it had to have happened at one particular moment. After I received my kit, I went to the room where all the recruits were hanging out. One of our authorities came in and ordered us to sit down... I sat on one of the duffel bags that was issued to me...but some other guy sat on the bottom of my ruck, where the washing basin was. When I thought about it, the dents are consistent to someone sitting on it, cause there are two edges directly across from each other that are dented in.

I'll talk to my unit and see if its necessary for me to return it. I just got to make sure none of the dents are actually punctured through.

But seriously, $500? ouch


----------



## geo (2 Jun 2008)

.... more like 500 cents


----------



## RatCatcher (2 Jun 2008)

Ahhh the old washbasin... had one guy on a course with me use it to shave one morning, cleaned and dried it... and subsequently got his breakfast in it! The funny thing is he acused the cooks of shedding hair into the food....  :brickwall: 

This was of course due to the fact that he sat on his webbing (old style), and turned his melmac into 2 seperate useless morcells. In my 12 years...I've had 3 washbasins, the most recent still holds water despite of the abuse, still use it now and then but bought one of those fabric collapsable bowls.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jun 2008)

Hijack warning!!

Maybe this is why we get them cheap! ;D

Making Wash basins


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Hijack warning!!
> 
> Maybe this is why we get them cheap! ;D
> 
> Making Wash basins



Mother of gawd -- let the warehouse safety gurus around these parts see that!!  :-X


----------



## God56 (2 Jun 2008)

I got the material one as well and it now comes with a zipper that is really handy cause it holds my hygiene stuff in it. Now that big silver thing makes for a good popcorn or chip bowl at home.


----------



## TCBF (3 Jun 2008)

God56 said:
			
		

> ...  Now that big silver thing makes for a good popcorn or chip bowl at home.



- If you want to eat popcorn and chips out of a washbasin that I washed my nutz in before I turned it in.

- Your call.


----------



## Sigger (3 Jun 2008)

point and mark


----------



## God56 (3 Jun 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - If you want to eat popcorn and chips out of a washbasin that I washed my nutz in before I turned it in.
> 
> - Your call.



hmm if I remember correctly I got it new with no dents and it was covered in paper, I guess its now demoted to a flower pot on my window sill. It seems that my tomatoes will be a bit nuttier this year.


----------



## TCBF (3 Jun 2008)

God56 said:
			
		

> hmm if I remember correctly I got it new with no dents and it was covered in paper, I guess its now demoted to a flower pot on my window sill. It seems that my tomatoes will be a bit nuttier this year.



- Ahhh, you were probably safe anyway, as the ones I turned in usually went straight into the garbage can behind the counter.  Tomatoes on a window sill?  Interesting.


----------



## 2 Cdo (3 Jun 2008)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Maybe we should start a separate thread on all the stupid thins we've done on the road to where we are today.



If people were truly honest that thread would quickly become the largest on the site.  I could probably add a few pages myself without even trying very hard. 8)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jun 2008)

It would probably clear up a number of never closed cases for the MPs also ;D


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (3 Jun 2008)

I destroyed my last wash basin on a 20 minute drive, tossed my ruck into the back of my truck and tore down a dirt road a all ahead stupid, apparently steel wash basin meeting wheel wells at a high rate of knots tends to redecorate it, punched it out with a balle peen, and it still works just fine, doesn't sit so level but it works.


----------



## BDTyre (4 Jun 2008)

I feel really deprived.  I never got a wash basin.  I never got the UN blue foldable wash basins.  I used a foldable dog water bowl on my SQ!  :-[  I'm tempted to get one of the squishy bowl and cup sets from MEC.

I think the ASU was lazy when they issued my kit...at least I got a cadpat bivy bag!


----------



## armyvern (4 Jun 2008)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I think the ASU was lazy when they issued my kit...at least I got a cadpat bivy bag!



Yes, we often do things like this for sheer laziness' sake. Especially to avoid the calorie burn associated with lifting a mere 2 ounce item to toss it at you.  

The answer is probably more akin to "they couldn't knit you one", being out of stock. Have you checked back with them since? Finding out whether they have stock now is, after all, only a ohone call away. That'd be a smart option to go with.


----------



## sigtech (4 Jun 2008)

The issued wash basin makes a good Frisbee that is about it, go and buy a collapsible one and only use the issued on when on course and it is part of a kits list


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Jun 2008)

I remember my sleeping bag valise getting caught in the turret of my tank once.. my wash basin took a small hit.  Mind you, my CD player I had tucked in the valise did not fare as well.  A few spare minutes during the ex with my swiss army knife and I was back in action by the end ex!!


----------



## BDTyre (4 Jun 2008)

Ehh...its been 3 years and no staff seem to think I need one.  I like the idea of a squishy set from MEC because when we brew up in the field away from the biv site, I can just pull out my squishy cup.


----------



## Sigger (4 Jun 2008)

You are not missing much. When you need one for a kit list I am sure you will get one.


----------



## danchapps (4 Jun 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> .... more like 500 cents


2340 cents according to the 101


----------

